# BASS FISHING PICS 4-11-09 Pics, Vids !!



## rngrchad (Apr 11, 2009)

First: this was the thread for yesterday:
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95979
Oh my. I had another amazing day on the water TODAY also, which is really an understatement. Mind you folks, this is Central Ohio, not Southern Florida, California, nor Texas. I've always chased trophy largemouths all over the country but never had two days in a row quite like this. I've recently gotten on a predictable pattern and am able (at least while the weather trend stays stable) to hook into some serious 5 to 9 lb largemouths. The coolest thing is I have taken two of my best friends out with me each day and had someone to experiance these magical days on the water! I'm usually on the water solo so I'm on cloud nine to have been able to share these days with fellow beginner sportsmen.

I'm uploading some pics right now.................


----------



## rngrchad (Apr 11, 2009)




----------



## iCreek (Apr 12, 2009)

Wow, now that looks fun. I have not been fishing in years, but next time I want to go I am going to call you and tag along. Great pics thanks for sharing them and your story.


----------



## Freyboy23 (May 6, 2009)

Very nice man!!


----------



## Thechap (May 7, 2009)

When can I go? I love bass fishing!!


----------



## CrappieKeith (May 7, 2009)

rngrchad said:


> First: this was the thread for yesterday:
> http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=95979
> Oh my. I had another amazing day on the water TODAY also, which is really an understatement. Mind you folks, this is Central Ohio, not Southern Florida, California, nor Texas. I've always chased trophy largemouths all over the country but never had two days in a row quite like this. I've recently gotten on a predictable pattern and am able (at least while the weather trend stays stable) to hook into some serious 5 to 9 lb largemouths. The coolest thing is I have taken two of my best friends out with me each day and had someone to experiance these magical days on the water! I'm usually on the water solo so I'm on cloud nine to have been able to share these days with fellow beginner sportsmen.
> 
> I'm uploading some pics right now.................



I have my own fishing forum and to have you be apart of our group would be great.
www.ckoutdoors.com

Those are some very nice quality bass...and yes to be able to share it with others is awesome and it's great to see you putting a spark into them!!!

I've got some older folks that I take out since it's sorta tough for them on their own.
We just lost our ice 13 days ago,but I know the pattern for these crappies.
These guys are having a hoot.


----------

